# Hand-made Crappie Jigs



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's a small gathering of some of the productive crappie jigs that I love to tie up. Take a gander and if'n you see one that you'd like more info on, ask away!!

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Orange Spider*









*Guadalupe Jiggin'*









*Firetiger1*









*Hare5*









*Guinea Up!*









*Steller1*









*Cedar Creek 2*









*Swamp Thang*









*Swamp Thang II*









.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

guadalupe jiggin' and the cedar creek 2 are awesome. how much?


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

willeye said:


> guadalupe jiggin' and the cedar creek 2 are awesome. how much?


Thanks!!! I used to have a jig/fly tying business on the side but don't have it running right now... PM me your address and when I get some tied up I'll send you a few.

by the way... both of those were the top performers! i have lots of other patterns but didn't want to flood the board with everything... better to space them out over time and share material choices and tying techniques along the way!!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Love that wide angle hook. What is it?


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

flyfishingmike said:


> Love that wide angle hook. What is it?


Those were #4 sickle hooks.... they come in black, bronze, red, and nickle. I prefer the bronze; the others tended to break more readily. But those sickle hooks definitely give some advantage in the hook-ups! Most all of mine using those hooks on the crappie results in the hook getting buried in the top of the mouth rather than the corners of the mouth (that's where that 'papermouth' can play against ya cause that skin is sooooo thin).

Give those hooks a try and I'm sure you'll like 'em too!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Really nice work!

I would think that guadalupe jiggin' would be good for clear water and the cedar creek 2for dirty water.


----------



## Kyle210 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love to purchase some jigs from you especially firetiger and guinea and maybe some other ones you may tie for me such as black with red tinsel. Just give me a price. Thanks


----------



## ladylake3678 (Jul 9, 2011)

*crappie jigs*

I'm interested in orange spider, guadalupe jiggin, firetiger, cedar creek 2 and possibly others. Do you make these in 1/32 and 1/48. If so please send prices and more pictures if possible.


----------

